# Newport velodrome accident yesterday



## Hont (19 Mar 2012)

Is there anyone from the group involved on here? Do you know if the guy taken to hospital is OK? We were in the group doing the following session and our thoughts are with him.


----------



## Auntie Helen (20 Mar 2012)

Hi all,

I've just had a message from Matt at yACF saying "Could you say that as of yesterday he was in an induced coma, and "Hont" can contact me here (i.e. MattC on YACF !) if he would like updates."


----------



## Rachael Elliott (20 Mar 2012)

Hi there, I was one of those in the group where the accident happened (I was actually in the accident and went over the bars on my bike). Absolutely dreadful experience and sadly the gentleman involved is still critically ill. A completely freak accident and the rider who is seriously ill is an extremely experienced rider and a lovely, lovely man. So sad.


----------



## AlanW (20 Mar 2012)

Good grief, sounds nasty and I hope that he makes full and complete recovery. When you say a 'completely freak accident', what happened?


----------



## Rachael Elliott (20 Mar 2012)

I don't want to go into too much detail for now, but you just don't imagine such an accident to happen in "taster sessions", particularly when it was being run as well as it was. That was what I meant when I referred to "freak".


----------



## Hont (20 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the update Rachael (and Helen). All of us from our group are wishing him the best for a full recovery. I think I was one of the few to see exactly what happened, and Nick from our group went to offer his services as a first aider. We were relieved to see you walk off the track under your own steam, but were a little distressed when it became obvious how serious the other rider was. I can only imagine how awful it was to be part of that group - particularly for you and the third rider in the crash. I hope you are recovering from your physical injuries at least.

And yes it was a completely freak accident. No-ones fault (relay that message if you need to - it might help to come from an independent onlooker). Just really bad luck.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2012)

Sounds nasty !


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2012)

That sounds awful- here's hoping for a recovery!


----------



## Hont (26 Mar 2012)

Any update on his condition?


----------



## Rachael Elliott (26 Mar 2012)

He's still fighting, but let's just say his current condition is far more severe than we'd hope for.


----------



## Hont (26 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the update Rachael. Sorry the news is not better.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2012)

Terrible.


----------



## AlanW (2 Apr 2012)

Any more news?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Apr 2012)

I made a quick search but couldn't find anything, so, are we allowed to ask what happened yet??


----------



## Hont (19 Apr 2012)

I'm hoping that no news is good news.


----------



## e-rider (1 May 2012)

It's now May - surely time for an update on his condition?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 May 2012)

What happened?


----------



## AlanW (3 May 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What happened?


 
Well thats the point, we don't know and more importantly how is the guy that was in hospital?


----------



## e-rider (3 May 2012)

AlanW said:


> Well thats the point, we don't know and more importantly how is the guy that was in hospital?


 
Your avatar (AlanW) reminds me of a time I was cycling along a quiet country lane and a guy was washing his car wearing an identical outfit - WTF, almost fell off my bike. You don't/didn't live in Wiltshire?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 May 2012)

AlanW said:


> Well thats the point, we don't know and more importantly how is the guy that was in hospital?



What a strange thread.


----------



## AlanW (3 May 2012)

tundragumski said:


> You don't/didn't live in Wiltshire?


 
I am glad to report that no, it was not I.......


----------



## MHO (6 May 2012)

Its a strange thread probably because the rider will not recover full health and riders who witnessed it would rather show some respect.


----------



## AlanW (6 May 2012)

MHO said:


> Its a strange thread probably because the rider will not recover full health and riders who witnessed it would rather show some respect.


 
So why post it in a public forum then, people are going to ask questions about the person involved and his welfare?


----------



## 172traindriver (6 May 2012)

MHO said:


> Its a strange thread probably because the rider will not recover full health and riders who witnessed it would rather show some respect.


 
To me it appears people were showing genuine concern about the person involved and obviously hope he/she recovers. Genuine people tend to act in a manner such as this especially if it is a fellow cyclist.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 May 2012)

AlanW said:


> So why post it in a public forum then, people are going to ask questions about the person involved and his welfare?





172traindriver said:


> To me it appears people were showing genuine concern about the person involved and obviously hope he/she recovers. Genuine people tend to act in a manner such as this especially if it is a fellow cyclist.




Exactly!

Instead we all have to be psychic. All the best for the rider and everything, that goes without saying, but maybe even a tiny bit of info might have been nice.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 May 2012)

I think whatever has happened has been pretty horrific for the rider involved and what we don't know is how he/she would take other people knowing all the details. Try and keep some perspective here, it's not that important that we find out what happened, only that as fellow cyclists we genuinely send out our best wishes to the person involved and hope, along with his/her friends, for the best recovery possible.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2012)

Touche. It just seemed that without any info that it was a bit of a non/invisible event, that's all. I am not a voyeur or anything, but it just seemed a bit of an odd thread.


----------



## Ethan (19 May 2012)

Any update on the chap? Hope he pulled through! And I hope he gets back on that track one day in the near future


----------



## MHO (24 May 2012)

I'm afraid that won't happen Ethan.


----------



## MHO (24 May 2012)

172traindriver said:


> To me it appears people were showing genuine concern about the person involved and obviously hope he/she recovers. Genuine people tend to act in a manner such as this especially if it is a fellow cyclist.


 
I'm not doubting your concern or hopes but will never recover means what is says without posting person medical details. This was probably the most serious accident on a track in the UK in a generation. Lets hope nothing like it happens again.

Rest assured there have been a number of investigations by the relevant authorities too.


----------



## Red Light (24 May 2012)

There is nothing secret about what happened. The details are here


----------



## AlanW (26 May 2012)

Red Light said:


> There is nothing secret about what happened. The details are here


 
Thanks for the link, at least now we can all understand the full gravity of the situation. As a organiser of a winter track series at Newport this has come as a real shock, and my very best wishes to the gentleman concerned.


----------

